# Need help printing plastisol transfers



## Valley (May 11, 2010)

To anyone who can help. We have been screenprinting garments and decals for years and have just started trying to print transfers. We are printing them on a cameo clamshell press through a 110 mesh. We are getting a weird pattern in the print. It looks like a pattern from the mesh. Tried more and less pressure on squeegee and flood and nothing helps. We are using wilflex genesis plastisol thinned a little. I would appreciate any help.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

huh?? not clear as to what you are doing exactly is the clam shell a heat press?


----------



## jocari (Apr 28, 2008)

It sounds like a possible moire issue.


----------



## jocari (Apr 28, 2008)

Are you using clear film through the Epson 1400? That could be the issue depending on what the design is. But I'm guessing since you are going through 110 mesh that you don't have halftones in the design.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. I believe your probably talking about a "waffle effect" which we found to be caused by the
conveyor belt that your running your paper thru. We found this occuring when we had our settings
too high and thus we were over-curing the design abit(330 degrees and up) when we lowered both our speed and temp (we now run at 315 at speed setting of 6) this helped quite abit. It 
now only occurs for us on very large solid areas...and then we deal with this by flash drying at a high temp
(350 plus but very fast 2secs flash time)


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

propsuper said:


> huh?? not clear as to what you are doing exactly is the clam shell a heat press?


 Hi. A cameo clam shell press is a semi automatic 
1color printer (it isnt a heat press)


----------

